
CppCon 2019: Chandler Carruth “There Are No Zero-Cost Abstractions” - skohan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHIkrotSwcc&t=1321s
======
paulddraper
Does the "point a pointer" problem get easier in Rust?

(Not that Rust doesn't have its own non-zero-cost abstractions, but it seems
like this is zero-cost for Rust.)

